# 8530 Mill Listed on San Francisco  CL for a $1000.00 it"s not mine



## truckin23 (Apr 1, 2013)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/tld/3717164185.html


----------



## Splat (Apr 1, 2013)

The spindle looks kinda small, no? I've only seen an 8520 up close.  Not a bad looking machine and $1k doesn't seem bad depending on condition.


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 1, 2013)

Splat said:


> The spindle looks kinda small, no? I've only seen an 8520 up close. Not a bad looking machine and $1k doesn't seem bad depending on condition.



The spindle is the same size as the 8520, and has an MT2 taper. The only real differences between the two machines AFAIK are the two speed table feed (as seen on the right side of the table) and the 8530 has a more heavily built knee.

Now if it was an 8525 or 8535, then the spindle would be Brown and Sharp taper instead of Morse taper.

This machine appears to be in pretty good shape and is probably well worth the asking price, but only an in person inspection will tell the tale for certain.


----------



## Tamper84 (Apr 7, 2013)

Again all of the good deals are out west  I hope someone snatches it up!!!

Chris


----------



## MOTOXFAMILY (Apr 8, 2013)

It does look clean. Would be nice in my garage.


----------



## truckin23 (Apr 10, 2013)

I called  the next day and he said there was a line of 21 people when he opened up there to buy it sold it right away


----------

